# AbsolutTTe 14 - March track day



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

From the mag it seems there is a TTOC track day at Castle coombe in March? Is this correct and where can I get details?
Thanks,

Alex


----------



## scoTTy32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Yep - I'd like details of that too - And of any other TTOC track days that are planned for 2008 :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Alex. I missed that and had to go back to the mag for another look.

Presume details will appear in due course.


----------



## scoTTy32 (Oct 9, 2007)

These are dates from Autometrix (Audi Driver Intl. magazine etc...) for the 2008 track days that they organise.

Mallory Park 17th May 2008
Castle Combe 26th July 2008
Castle Combe Audi Driver International 11th October 2008 (Audi only)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

New thread here with some info,

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=105089

Mark


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

O5prey said:


> From the mag it seems there is a TTOC track day at Castle coombe in March? Is this correct and where can I get details?
> Thanks,
> 
> Alex


Are you interested in coming along?


----------

